# New back porch for camper.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is the new one.


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Very Nice..when I get mine back I'd like to put a deck on it....good place for the genset as well.....

 ......


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

That looks great

Did you do it or did you have it made?

Damifinow fish


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you plan on putting down some non skid strips on that thing? I can only imagine what a nice layer of morning dew on that deck would do with some rubber boots!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Johnny.. It is already a non skid floor just cant tell. It is definatly not smooth. Damifn.. Shooter and I made it .


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

that pic dont do it justice- it look smuch better in person - the pic is nice but you should see it


----------



## tailSlngr (Dec 30, 2006)

*get n touch*

catman,
like the rack...have a lance 825 lite on a f250
need u 2 get n touch w/
me by email


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And what he aint told ya'll is we carried a back porch down to Hatteras this morning and installed it on the mans camper on the beach while he was fishing  

Now get that service anywhere else.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Does that thing come in a duck blind version


----------



## tailSlngr (Dec 30, 2006)

*shooter*

wish u guys were goin back nxt week...that's awesum service 
I am very interested.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice work, fellas.

One of the best you can buy, no doubt. 

And you guys get a reason to travel to Hatteras. 

You need a marketing director?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

tailSlngr said:


> wish u guys were goin back nxt week...that's awesum service
> I am very interested.


Well, aint you the lucky penny,, guess what, we are headed back next weekend so if ya need I can PM ya my info so we can see what ya need.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Back porch*

Hey Shooter, my cousin tells me that he struck a deal with you for a rear deck for his rig. I know he'll like it. He's on the ferry to Ocracoke this morning and says he'll meet up with you on Saturday for the install - that's good customer service! Hope the fish are biting this weekend. I can't make it down, so I'll have to work on the tan in Raleigh. Maybe it'll cool down before spring gets here.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You can have a mini party back there.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wow*

That is one nice rig you go there! Nice to see people coming up with new ideas and all. Hope you get the patent for that!


----------

